# Work and getting hit on



## Kristagirlygirl1976 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello All!

My name is Krista,I have been an attorney for 7 years and recently was laid off the past year.I had to take a freaking bimbo job / Flight atteandant a few months ago.It was a big change in the workplace.I'm not used to the open comments and sexual harrasment.

I have been stressed with all the travel and miss my family.But I need the cash with an expensive car that I can't dump or will lose my butt on it.My boss recently had a meeting with me and requested just me and another girl to wear shorter skirts with 6 inch heels on the plane.Also see through tops.......

I'm not sure what I should do besides quit! which I can't afford to do right now.I was also told to start going out with some of the business clients when we get off the plane so we still have those contracts.WOW! I never knew the airlines were run this way....I'm looking to vent and get advice,probably going to have to do some perverts to keep this job.


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

The airline should have some dept in HR to file sexual harassment claims. If not I would talk to someone at the dpt of labor, or a lawyer.

Good luck


----------



## Monday25 (Jan 27, 2010)

the FAA has strict rules regarding uniform of flight attendants. check it out.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

> I have been an attorney for 7 years


Now you are a flight attendant???? Help me understand this!!


----------

